# Baby Gerbils!



## Mrs Bear (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello,

i have been fostering a gerbil family for a local Nottingham rescue, and there are 2 girls and 4 boys that need rehoming. The boys have their own enclosure now they are old enough to prevent re-breeding as mum had been impregnated again already when she came to me with her first litter. There are also 2 girls from her previous litter that need homes, that are around 10 weeks old. 
I have entered a link to a pic of them below ( hopefully it works!!)
They are dark cream/blonde coloured, all pretty used to being handled as i have been very involved with caring for them. They are probably not suitable for very small children unsupervised as they are FAST when they get excited. They love digging and at the moment are in large tanks, where they can build their own tunnels and nests.

I cannot keep all of them here as ideally i need to make sure there is space for other fosters to come in if needed. However they will all stay here as long as they need to find them a good forever home. Mum is going to stay with me as I feel that she has had enough upheaval already!

I do not want any payment for them, but i would love if whoever adopts them would donate some money to Avalon Guinea Pig Rescue in Nottingham for whom I am fostering the gerbils.

If you or someone you know can help please get in touch through here, or email me - 
[email protected]

Many Thanks,

Katy
Nottingham


----------



## Mrs Bear (Feb 5, 2011)

arg link didnt work!! see here instead


----------

